# Anthony Valterra's 11/13 post important info



## Zulkir (Nov 14, 2002)

Folks,

I have news.

We believe we have solved the problem we encountered with the patch. We are running this fixed patch through a small amount of internal and external testing to make sure that no new bugs or problems have been introduced, and then we will release it.

Now, about the patch's functionality: it's very limited. We are well aware and equally disappointed that it does not address many of the issues that have been found by consumers post-release. In fact, almost none of the functions provided in the patch were requested by Wizards of the Coast. Issues the patch does address:

·A new installer was built to allow for this, and consequent, download patches. 
·Base value for user entry of ability scores in roll dialogue now set to three, per user request.
·Skill point values for monster advancement now in accordance with Dragon 276.
·Database spell entries updated. Added data to XML spell sheet.
·Created a method for non-good (ex) paladins to be generated using the character generator.
·Added an order field to the Table Editor for text entry items, allowing user to order entries in a table other than alphabetically.
·Added function to allow any character class to select their god of worship.
·Ranger character class can now select an animal companion.
·Info Skill Bonuses Synergy updated in Access database.
·1HD creatures now receive skill points in Monster Editor, per user request.
·Notes frames added to Character Editor, allowing the user to add, edit, and revise such things as campaign info, a personal journal, appearance, etc.
·Added Guides to Info Spell School in Access database.
·Class alignment requirements were changed into a restrictions table.
·Roll button on the roll dialog in monster editor has been added, per user request.
·XSLT sheets were overhauled and reconfigured, allowing for a more modular approach, making it easier for the user community to reuse portions of the sheets.

When we post the patch we will post a list of known bugs and invite others to be sent to us (an E-mail address will be provided). As soon as possible I will let the community know:  1) How these issues are going to be addressed:  2) An approximate schedule at which these issues will be addressed;  3) What type of additional support E-Tools will receive. 

We recognize that you have been waiting for this patch. Thanks for your patience and understanding as we work overtime to address your concerns. My personal promise is to keep you as informed as possible and to continue to advocate for you, the consumer. Feel free to write and flame me anytime.

Anthony Valterra


----------



## Draco (Nov 14, 2002)

Although there are still several important issues not yet fixed, I am happy to see that some of my pet peeves are addressed in this patch.  I am really looking forward to installing it.


----------



## Therigwin (Nov 14, 2002)

The most import thing is we get to take advantage of Davin's ET Helper Class Editor with the patch.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 14, 2002)

Zulkir said:
			
		

> *Now, about the patch's functionality: it's very limited. We are well aware and equally disappointed that it does not address many of the issues that have been found by consumers post-release. In fact, almost none of the functions provided in the patch were requested by Wizards of the Coast. Issues the patch does address:
> 
> ·A new installer was built to allow for this, and consequent, download patches.
> ·Base value for user entry of ability scores in roll dialogue now set to three, per user request.
> ...




This looks like a list of "new features" rather than a list of bugs fixed.  I wonder if that list is available?


----------



## jdavis (Nov 14, 2002)

that's a patch? It's all things I didn't know were broken or needed...........So when do we get the actual patch, you know the one that fixes the broken things ( I was really hoping somebody would fix keen weapons myself).


----------



## Chaz (Nov 14, 2002)

Its good to see something possitive happening. And its good to see talk about things to come after the patch. Its all good folks.  Lets be supportive and see what the future brings.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Nov 14, 2002)

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the efforts to date...

But when do we see the _real_ problems fixed?  The lack of templates being the biggest, and still the one that far and away irks me the most.

I realize that technically that's not a "bug," but I think you'd all agree it's something that needs fixing, yes?


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't see it as a needed fix, no.

It would be a very nice added feature, however.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Nov 14, 2002)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> *I don't see it as a needed fix, no.
> 
> It would be a very nice added feature, however. *




Really?  I see it as vital.  Templates are an integral part of creating monsters in D&D 3.  I mean, I can create a hill giant bard/aristocrat, but not a regular, run-of-the-mill vampire, werewolf, or lich?  Huh?

Frankly, I think the templates should have been a higher priority than monsters with class levels.  (Which isn't to say I'm not glad it has that ability, mind you...)


----------



## NeonWolf (Nov 14, 2002)

Templates important? I agree with the point about them being inegral to the Core Rules and thus should have been part of the original release. But just how many werewolves, liches and vampires do you use?

I'd have been happier with more fixes to known problems. The one that irks me the most is the locak of multiple animal companions for a Druid.

But I am glad to see things are starting to happen. Who knows what the future will bring. I'm starting to get optimistic again.


----------



## jdavis (Nov 14, 2002)

Templates would be nice but I really looking forward to the day when I can click on class features...wizard weapon proficiencies, and it doesn't give me the discription: "The character gains the spell-like ability to polymorph self into a tiny sized animal. The number of times/day is level dependent." I really dont think that wizard weapon proficiencies give the character the power to turn into a rat. I believe I also mentioned the keen weapons bug too. 

I'm not trying to be negative, I have real high hopes here, and thanks to ET helper, I find the program can do most of the stuff I wanted it to do to start with, most but not all. I really am not looking for any new features right now I just want the annoying little bugs and glitches fixed. I hate having to go back and edit my character sheet with a pen and white out after I print it.


----------



## Eristophenes (Nov 14, 2002)

NeonWolf said:
			
		

> *Templates important? I agree with the point about them being inegral to the Core Rules and thus should have been part of the original release. But just how many werewolves, liches and vampires do you use?
> 
> I'd have been happier with more fixes to known problems. The one that irks me the most is the locak of multiple animal companions for a Druid.
> 
> But I am glad to see things are starting to happen. Who knows what the future will bring. I'm starting to get optimistic again. *




Neon... I've almost broken my jaw when my mouth opened in surprise... Templates are one of the most important aspects of 3rd Edition. Their absence in my opinion is the greatest mistake in _E-tools_ and reason that I haven't bought it.

I run a little fiend oriented campaign, so templates like half-fiend and fiendish would be a great help for me. So please don't generalize - write that it's your opinion.

Regards


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Nov 14, 2002)

NeonWolf said:
			
		

> *Templates important? I agree with the point about them being inegral to the Core Rules and thus should have been part of the original release. But just how many werewolves, liches and vampires do you use?
> 
> *




I'm not trying to be a smart alec, but as a DM I certainly use them more than druids. The lack of Templates was a big issue with me.


----------



## jdavis (Nov 14, 2002)

You can find monster and race files that will allow you to make Liches and Vampires, it's not the same as a template but for me it's good enough (we fought a vampire two adventures ago that was created on e-tools, he worked out just fine.) Templates are important, they are very important, but to me they are just not as important as getting the program to do basic funtions correctly. Making a Lich is important but the thing still has problems with getting a cleric made and printed out correctly. Lich.....cleric, we don't have any lich's in the party but it is a pain in the butt that you have to fiddle with your character to get a cleric to print correctly. Have I mentioned my Keen sword yet.... I just want the basic functions to work right, they can worry about rewritting the program to do templates latter. Once again I am in no way knocking templates or there importance, I agree totally with you that they should be there but that is most likely a very large problem to fix, fixing the gramatical errors is not. Basics first adding new features should be second.


----------



## Klintus Fang (Nov 14, 2002)

I agree with jdavis and others.  Templates are an integral part of the 3e system and I am dissapointed that they were not included and would really like to see template support added.

but...

I think is is more important to fix the many existing bugs first.  That list is quite long.

I also agree with what EricNoah mentioned earlier:  Anthony Valterra's post is a list of features.  Not a single bug is mentioned in his list.    This disturbs me somewhat, I hope it doesn't mean that none of the bugs are fixed by this patch.


----------



## smetzger (Nov 14, 2002)

Therigwin said:
			
		

> *The most import thing is we get to take advantage of Davin's ET Helper Class Editor with the patch.  *




What do you mean by this?  I thought his ET Helper already worked?


----------



## thalmin (Nov 14, 2002)

Davin's ET Helper works, but the ET Helper CLASS EDITOR will work on the patched program.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 14, 2002)

Personally bug fixes are my highest priority. Yes, I'd absolutely LOVE to see a version 1.1 or 1.5 or whatever that has templates, and a version 2.0 that has PrCs, etc.

For this immediate patch, though, I really want the technically broken (not missing) things fixed. The actual bugs, not the app's weaknesses. That way the money I've already spent isn't generating incorrect stats.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Nov 14, 2002)

Obviously, bugs should be the priority. But, in my opinion, the lack of templates is akin to a really huge bug. That doesn't mean I think templates should be addressed with this patch (but it should, really), since I completely understand the points about fixing the bugs that make the program unreliable in what it actually does right now. I stopped using E-Tools simply because I didn't trust the stats it was generating. However, I do want to emphasize that, for me, templates are very important. Leaving them out was pretty much equal to not having the druid and paladin available as classes. I have no idea why templates were not included, but it strikes me that the program shouldn't have been released without them. But that's just my opinion, and I realize others differ with it.


----------



## cathail_campbell (Nov 14, 2002)

i like templates and all but it would be nice if i could print the freaking charicter once i made it


----------



## Aramanthes (Nov 14, 2002)

*Resizing Window*

I just want to be able to resize the window that the software runs in.

Is there a workaround for being able to do that.

Anyone, Anyone?


----------



## Klintus Fang (Nov 15, 2002)

*re:  resizing the window*

I do not think there is any work around for that.  

And yes it really is annoying.  Nothing like having a 1280 wide display and having eTools barely able to fill half of it....

But anyway, it's a minor annoyance.


----------

